# Review: Canon XF405 by cinema5D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 26, 2017)

```
Johnnie over at cinema5D has completed his review of the brand new XF405, the version he reviewed is considered “pre-production”.</p>
<p><strong>From cinema5D:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>The Canon XF405 camera has a compact and portable design. The absence of a C-LOG picture profile, ISO settings (dB marking only), and “creative” aspect ratio markers can indicate that this camera was designed to catch the attention of news crews on a budget or independent documentary filmmakers. This camera doesn’t pretend to be something that it is not, and that’s perfectly fine! With proven autofocus capabilities, ease of use, a good lens and those pleasant Canon skin tones, the XF405/XF400/LEGRIA GX10 might appeal to those who are on the run (&gun) but looking for the extra touch when attempting to harness the aid of a large-sensor aesthetic look into their creative productions. <a href="https://www.cinema5d.com/canon-xf405-review-sample-footage-and-first-impressions/">Read the full review</a></p>

</blockquote>
<p>You can <strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2xxiy3W">preorder the Canon XF405 at B&H Photo</a></strong> and it should begin shipping sometime in November.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 27, 2017)

I was looking forward to the XF405 announcement but this was not what I was hoping for. Seems less on a XF300/305 upgrade and more of a new camera or an upgrade of a different camera.

I still think the XF300/305 is an exceptional camera and deal right now, but would have loved Canon to make it lighter and improve on some specs.


----------

